# Biggest AND Baddest Tarantula?



## Jared781 (Jan 2, 2012)

i sort of want the top dog in the near future!!..... any prospects?


----------



## Shell (Jan 2, 2012)

I say this nicely and only to be helpful...from the look of all the threads you have started recently, the search function would be your best friend. 

There is a ton of info to be found, and the "meanest," "biggest," etc stuff has been covered MANY times. Just use the advanced search and type in key words like "biggest," "defensive" and so on, and you will find lots of info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 2, 2012)

No doubt about it: H. incei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jan 2, 2012)

PrimalTaunt said:


> No doubt about it: H. incei.



Really?? I was thinking more like C. elegans...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 2, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Really?? I was thinking more like C. elegans...


Mine scare the jeepers out of me. "Where are you now, you little bugger?"


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 2, 2012)

PrimalTaunt said:


> No doubt about it: H. incei.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think you are in this hobby for the right reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> i sort of want the top dog in the near future!!..... any prospects?


The biggest T isn't the baddest, and the baddest isn't the biggest.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 2, 2012)

Chilobrachys huahini!!!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 3, 2012)

Goliath birdeater is the BIggest & the Baddest,,, if youve seen a Threat pose they go crazy bearing fangs & hissing like a Pyscotic Spider
typically mine is very calm.. I leave her alone because she has a CYST im treating
It puts a king baboon to shame with its Massive carpace & Fangs





She did that to me before I applied Iodine..:biggrin:

Honestly though.. OBT & Hatian brown are Generally meaner then T stirmi.. but Mine is a ODD Mean Specimen
she will run away sometimes when I give her water.... just a big scardy cat

T's are defensive..  none will attack unless provided or spooked


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shell said:


> I say this nicely and only to be helpful...from the look of all the threads you have started recently, the search function would be your best friend.
> 
> There is a ton of info to be found, and the "meanest," "biggest," etc stuff has been covered MANY times. Just use the advanced search and type in key words like "biggest," "defensive" and so on, and you will find lots of info.


I get that a lot  but i always seem to get 90% good answers?????


----------



## Skeleton-Man (Jan 11, 2012)

Jesus, how big is that girl?!!


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh man here we go again.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 12, 2012)

about 7.5-8" inches .. body around 5" inches or so..   her cyst is getting better I think she will survive  her molt


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Oh man here we go again.......


 thats about what im thinkin

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 09:08 PM ----------




Ultum4Spiderz said:


> about 7.5-8" inches .. body around 5" inches or so..   her cyst is getting better I think she will survive  her molt


 nice t ultum.. glad shes gettin better btw. i may be pickin up a 8" female from a LPS (believe it or not) for 100bucks... its been there since Christmas  ***the day after black friday the girl working said i could have picked her up for HALF OFF*** i think im gonna go back, talk to a manager, and try to haggle. i want the store to know its being housed improperly. (same set up as a rosie REAL DRY)


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want a bad ass tarantula I always recommend _Avicularia minatrix_, they really are quite ferocious.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 12, 2012)

P conceridies gets 8-9" and is only slightly smaller then the Goliath birdeater 
very beastly T   try not to get tagged they are notorious for Extreem agression


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

quit encouraging him ultum


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah dont buy a T for BIG / Bad size... stick to smaller ones til you get more expereince... unless you wana risk a Large bite...


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 12, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah dont buy a T for BIG / Bad size... stick to smaller ones til you get more expereince... unless you wana risk a Large bite...


Heterothele sp must be relatively painless then right being an old world dwarf right?


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I don't think you are in this hobby for the right reasons.


I always see this reply posted in threads like these.  What are the wrong reasons for keeping a small predatory animal in a terrarium in your private home and what are the right ones?  Someone should make a sticky thread with a list.  As far as I'm concerned wanting to have one is enough of a right reason, as long as the animal is being cared for properly.

Everyone has to start somewhere, a lot of people go in knowing next to nothing and just want the biggest/baddest species, but if they stick with it I think they generally learn to appreciate the rest of them too, and want to learn as much as they can.  Yeah there are some people to just want to watch a tarantula kill things and never take it further, but I doubt that kind of person would even bother signing up for a forum like this and asking questions.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 12, 2012)

MattInNYC said:


> As far as I'm concerned wanting to have one is enough of a right reason, as long as the animal is being cared for properly.


Right, then what happens when an inexperienced keeper gets the "biggest, baddest T" and realizes that even doing simple cage maintenance or a rehouse scares their pants off and the spider suffers because of that? What about when the novelty of owning the "biggest, baddest T" wears off?

There are right reasons, and there are wrong reasons for getting into this hobby. Buying up tarantulas that you or others would consider "big and bad" would fall into the _wrong_ category

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Right, then what happens when an inexperienced keeper gets the "biggest, baddest T" and realizes that even doing simple cage maintenance or a rehouse scares their pants off and the spider suffers because of that? What about when the novelty of owning the "biggest, baddest T" wears off?
> 
> There are right reasons, and there are wrong reasons for getting into this hobby. Buying up tarantulas that you or others would consider "big and bad" would fall into the _wrong_ category


You quoted the part where I said "as long as it's cared for properly".  Maybe you should have read it too.  Clearly someone taking care of it improperly, and the tarantula suffering as a result would not fall into the category of caring for it properly.  I think I addressed your issue pretty comprehensively in the first post.  Is the kind of keeper you describe who has no regard for tarantula care even going to look for a forum about caring for tarantulas?

Also, if anyone even bothered looking at this guy's profile, you'd see that he already has 6 tarantulas.  Call me crazy but I doubt he's going to suddenly freak out about tank maintenance with one more.


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 12, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Oh man here we go again.......


Gotta love Jared 
Seriously dude, if you need something big and bad, just get L. parahybana. Use the search function though. Seriously.


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

Or A. geniculata.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 12, 2012)

MattInNYC said:


> You quoted the part where I said "as long as it's cared for properly".  Maybe you should have read it too.  Clearly someone taking care of it improperly, and the tarantula suffering as a result would not fall into the category of caring for it properly.  I think I addressed your issue pretty comprehensively in the first post.  Is the kind of keeper you describe who has no regard for tarantula care even going to look for a forum about caring for tarantulas?
> 
> Also, if anyone even bothered looking at this guy's profile, you'd see that he already has 6 tarantulas.  Call me crazy but I doubt he's going to suddenly freak out about tank maintenance with one more.


Maybe I should read it too? I guess I forgot that part, because clearly I don't know how to read...silly me.

And if you'd bothered reading his multitude of posts on here, you'd realize he's entirely immature and juvenile and that would lead a reasonable person to believe that it's somewhat possible that he is in the hobby more for what's cool and big and bad as opposed to what's in the best interests of the spiders he owns. And him having 6 spiders already means nothing. One can easily buy 6 spiders in a short time span and have absolutely no clue what they're doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Maybe I should read it too? I guess I forgot that part, because clearly I don't know how to read...silly me.
> 
> And if you'd bothered reading his multitude of posts on here, you'd realize he's entirely immature and juvenile and that would lead a reasonable person to believe that it's somewhat possible that he is in the hobby more for what's cool and big and bad as opposed to what's in the best interests of the spiders he owns. And him having 6 spiders already means nothing. One can easily buy 6 spiders in a short time span and have absolutely no clue what they're doing.


Well, if you did read my post originally and still made that comment, I guess it was more of a comprehension issue as far as the definition of proper care.   Anyway, I suppose this guy should just be discouraged like everyone else who hasn't already been keeping tarantulas for years.   Seems like most people on here don't even want anyone new to join the hobby.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 12, 2012)

MattInNYC said:


> Seems like most people on here don't even want anyone new to join the hobby.


Yes, that's it. You've figured us out. So quickly, too. Amazing...


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

I actually figured it out a long time ago.  One of the reasons I pretty much stopped posting on here back in 2007, the other was that I kind of put the tarantula hobby on the back burner for a while.  I started posting actively again because I'm buying new tarantulas again and I wanted to see what was up with the hobby these days.

This by far one of the most negative, hostile, and elitist forums I've ever been a member of though.  There are a lot of intelligent informative people on here too, enough to keep me coming back.  Lots of great photographers too.

However, there's so much regurgitation of the same tired phrases used to put down anyone who isn't already an expert that it's almost a parody of itself.  You can pretty much read a thread title and predict the responses with 100% accuracy.  Anything related to wanting a tarantula because it's large or potent will without fail contain at least one "you want it for the wrong reasons!"

This attitude really seems to be specific to the forum as well.  I'm friends with a lot of people who are very knowledgeable on arachnids in person, including both other hobbyists and entomologists actively doing research.  None of them share the elitist attitude that seems so common here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 12, 2012)

MattInNYC said:


> I actually figured it out a long time ago.  One of the reasons I pretty much stopped posting on here back in 2007, the other was that I kind of put the tarantula hobby on the back burner for a while.  This by far one of the most negative, hostile, and elitist forums I've ever been a member of though.  There are a lot of intelligent informative people on here too, but there's so much regurgitation of the same tired phrases used to put down anyone who isn't already an expert that it's almost a parody of itself.


I agree with everything here. This often isn't a place for the curious, immature, or inexperienced (with either inverts or internet forums). It's a shame, but it's still probably the best place to come to to learn and share information.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 12, 2012)

MattInNYC said:


> I actually figured it out a long time ago.  One of the reasons I pretty much stopped posting on here back in 2007, the other was that I kind of put the tarantula hobby on the back burner for a while.  I started posting actively again because I'm buying new tarantulas again and I wanted to see what was up with the hobby these days.
> 
> This by far one of the most negative, hostile, and elitist forums I've ever been a member of though.  There are a lot of intelligent informative people on here too, enough to keep me coming back.  Lots of great photographers too.
> 
> However, there's so much regurgitation of the same tired phrases used to put down anyone who isn't already an expert that it's almost a parody of itself.  You can pretty much read a thread title and predict the responses with 100% accuracy.  Anything related to wanting a tarantula because it's large or potent will without fail contain at least one "you want it for the wrong reasons!"


Hmmm, you return to the forum (after years of being away, in which there's probably only a single poster that's still here from your time before) get into a couple ridiculous arguments about absolutely nothing (like god forbid somebody mentions they don't like P. metallica) and then start lumping us all as elitist jerks that are mean to anyone that isn't an "expert". That's certainly not the case at all, and your condemnatory attitude is hard to stomach. If this is such an awful forum, why even bother? You've initiated petty arguments, made assumptions about the forum as a whole, and we're "the most negative, hostile" forum? 

In regards to the OP, just read a few of his posts. He "has 6 T's" if you include 2 he just ordered and 2 he got yesterday. Take the time to actually read some of his posts. It's easy enough to tell what he's about. If I had to guess, he will likely stir the pot some more and then disappear in a month or two.


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know a better place to go for the wealth of information on the hobby that's available here, or the level of direct contact with so many breeders and dealers.  I'll keep coming here for that, as for the rest of it, I think it's a pretty poor representation of what the tarantula keeping community is like.  If I were a complete outsider to the hobby, found this site, and read a few of the threads started by beginners I'd certainly be pretty discouraged.  

Yes regular members, I know you've seen the same threads a hundred times, but the people posting them are asking for the first time, they haven't read every other thread on the forum.  Maybe just not bother responding and let someone else handle it if you hate these kinds of threads so much?  You're not obligated to answer everything.

---------- Post added 01-12-2012 at 10:16 PM ----------




jayefbe said:


> Hmmm, you return to the forum (after years of being away, in which there's probably only a single poster that's still here from your time before) get into a couple ridiculous arguments about absolutely nothing (like god forbid somebody mentions they don't like P. metallica) and then start lumping us all as elitist jerks that are mean to anyone that isn't an "expert". That's certainly not the case at all, and your condemnatory attitude is hard to stomach. If this is such an awful forum, why even bother? You've initiated petty arguments, made assumptions about the forum as a whole, and we're "the most negative, hostile" forum? .


There's plenty of people still on here who were also posting in 2006-2007, I've seen them, that's a weird thing to comment on.  In any case, If this forum does have such a high turnover rate that you believe almost every member posting at a given time would or should be gone 5 years later, doesn't that speak to some kind of problem with the community?  That's not typical of other forums I'm on, where I've been seeing some of the same people post for more than 12 years in some cases.
  If my arguments are so ridiculous how come other people are in complete agreement with what I'm saying here?  I'm not making assumptions, assumptions are baseless.  I'm making observations based on what I see posted.  I wouldn't expect the people who associate themselves with what I'm commenting on to love my posts.


----------



## charlesc84 (Jan 12, 2012)

I see more post saying "You're not ready for a pokie" and "You're in the hobby for the wrong reasons" then I do threads about hybrids, or the biggest, baddest tarantula. If someone wants the biggest tarantula, then so what?


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 12, 2012)

charlesc84 said:


> I see more post saying "You're not ready for a pokie" and "You're in the hobby for the wrong reasons" then I do threads about hybrids, or the biggest, baddest tarantula. If someone wants the biggest tarantula, then so what?


It can easily be assumed that the person looking for the "biggest, baddest tarantula" is immature as a keeper and thus cannot care for the animal correctly. I have to admit that when I got my first OW (P. regalis), I was ready, but when I got my second (H. maculata), I wasn't. Turned out I'm fine and can care for both and rehouse them, but I did risk getting in over my head. This in and of itself is the major problem here. People are being judgmental, yes, but it may very well be for the best. Thick skin is the key I guess.


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 12, 2012)

I would like to point out that every single person on here was new at some point. Most of them have stuck around or come back now and then and have never had any trouble at all, myself included. That would indicate that it is specific attitudes and arguments that long-standing members have issues with, not new people. If one settles in, gets to know the place, learns how things work, they can be just fine. It's obvious some people stir the pot on purpose and there's really just no point in getting riled up about it. "Ignore" them if they bother you...unless you like being riled...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 13, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Gotta love Jared
> Seriously dude, if you need something big and bad, just get L. parahybana. Use the search function though. Seriously.


yes i have been told the search function does a good job , but i already have an Lp


----------



## MattInNYC (Jan 13, 2012)

KnightinGale said:


> I would like to point out that every single person on here was new at some point. Most of them have stuck around or come back now and then and have never had any trouble at all, myself included. That would indicate that it is specific attitudes and arguments that long-standing members have issues with, not new people. If one settles in, gets to know the place, learns how things work, they can be just fine. It's obvious some people stir the pot on purpose and there's really just no point in getting riled up about it. "Ignore" them if they bother you...unless you like being riled...


Well, there's also different kinds of "new" when it comes to the forum, there are some people who join the forum, and have already been in the hobby a while, they don't seem to get any trouble.  For example, if I make a thread saying I'm gonna get a pokie, no one is gonna jump all over it because I clearly already have some.  
It's mostly the people who join the forum when they're completely new to the hobby as well who seem to get a verbal beat down.  Some people will just shrug it off and take what useful info they can from it, but I definitely think there are others who will get discouraged.  I'm just saying it wouldn't be hard for some of the members here to give someone a slightly more constructive and less hostile intro to the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 13, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Maybe I should read it too? I guess I forgot that part, because clearly I don't know how to read...silly me.
> 
> And if you'd bothered reading his multitude of posts on here, you'd realize he's entirely immature and juvenile and that would lead a reasonable person to believe that it's somewhat possible that he is in the hobby more for what's cool and big and bad as opposed to what's in the best interests of the spiders he owns. And him having 6 spiders already means nothing. One can easily buy 6 spiders in a short time span and have absolutely no clue what they're doing.


then why answer every question i make twice?

---------- Post added 01-13-2012 at 09:56 AM ----------

Im not trying to be cool, if i was fake i would of thought i accomplished being cool after the first T.. its just how i am


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Goliath birdeater is the BIggest & the Baddest,,, if youve seen a Threat pose they go crazy bearing fangs & hissing like a Pyscotic Spider
> typically mine is very calm.. I leave her alone because she has a CYST im treating
> It puts a king baboon to shame with its Massive carpace & Fangs
> View attachment 97524
> ...


that T looks ancient!

---------- Post added 03-07-2012 at 12:36 PM ----------




Bosing said:


> Chilobrachys huahini!!!


funny you've posted that!.... because i got a C. huahini a month ago
and yeah, very defensive... Quick aswell


----------



## mark e sic (Mar 7, 2012)

wow... knew this was gonna happen one day...


----------



## LucasNorth (Mar 7, 2012)

mark e sic said:


> wow... knew this was gonna happen one day...


at least once A day


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 7, 2012)

Like I've stated in another thread of his, he just posts this nonsense to get a response out of people. He constantly needs attention for whatever reason. Idk ADD maybe??


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 7, 2012)

Scientists are always snobby, this thread seems like the biggest waste of space, just my 2 cents, since we are talking about wasted time.

You can always skim over posts, not click on threads, etc. It's a volentary process dude, you are electing to read, and complaining? "I bought your book and read the whole thing and it was not good"... well ok, don't buy my books? Read something else? Do you go into McDonalds, not liking the big mac, and order a big mac, eat it, then walk up to the counter and tell them how mad you are about their big mac not being what you like?

I could see the point if you were forced, or reading posts was mandatory, but, it's definitely not. Do you expect perfection from a global community? From humanity in general? People are like a rainbow spectrum, you got dark ones and bright ones, and everything in between. I Personally administrate a forum for a fortune 500 company, I can tell you, this behavior is consistent across most communities.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 7, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Scientists are always snobby, this thread seems like the biggest waste of space, just my 2 cents, since we are talking about wasted time.


I don't want to support another one of Jared's completely random and meaningless bumps, but scientists aren't snobby. They're devoted to truth and critical analysis. There's no fluff. You either support your claims with theory and results, or you don't. So much of a scientists life is being critical about everything, that sometimes communication with people outside of science appears to be abrupt, short, or condescending when it's meant to be none of those things. It's something one gets used to when they do science. There is no emotion attached to the statements (ideally), just critical analysis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 7, 2012)

Lampropelma and many Psalmopoeus have quite the attitude problem(when they grow up. Slings are more flighty but they get bolder). I've found it even more so actually with my L.violaceopes mature male before he was eaten. I wanted to get him in a container to be shipped to Ohio and he was having NONE of it! Maybe he knew the outcome. X-D

 Also my P.reduncus doesn't like her water dish messed with.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 7, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Like I've stated in another thread of his, he just posts this nonsense to get a response out of people. He constantly needs attention for whatever reason. Idk ADD maybe??


Hahaha WOW yeah i need attention... so i pick a TARANTULA FORUM????????


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 7, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> I don't want to support another one of Jared's completely random and meaningless bumps, but scientists aren't snobby. They're devoted to truth and critical analysis. There's no fluff. You either support your claims with theory and results, or you don't. So much of a scientists life is being critical about everything, that sometimes communication with people outside of science appears to be abrupt, short, or condescending when it's meant to be none of those things. It's something one gets used to when they do science. There is no emotion attached to the statements (ideally), just critical analysis.


Yup totally agree. They also over analyze the meaning of statements and take them to literal, often times forgetting that the use of a word can have alternative perceived definitions. Snobby in a "laymen" sense Jay, in my opinion. At least, that is how others perceive people responding to inaccurate information, or anything, with a "know it all" sounding tone.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 7, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Hahaha WOW yeah i need attention... so i pick a TARANTULA FORUM????????



Obviously yea you chose to pick a tarantula forum. If not then why do you continue to post random and meaningless things? If it's not for attention then explain why.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 7, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Obviously yea you chose to pick a tarantula forum. If not then why do you continue to post random and meaningless things? If it's not for attention then explain why.


Does your post have meaning? Seems like your just as guilty. 4 page thread, not bad for meaningless conversation. You clicked it, you read it, you replied to it.

I don't think I will ever understand the need to complain when you can walk away. If you got Jared and his posts so dialed in, why did you click on a thread that he started? Would not clicking on it and letting it dwindle down the top posts list quickly be the most efficient solution?


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 7, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Does your post have meaning? Seems like your just as guilty. 4 page thread, not bad for meaningless conversation. You clicked it, you read it, you replied to it.
> 
> I don't think I will ever understand the need to complain when you can walk away. If you got Jared and his posts so dialed in, why did you click on a thread that he started? Would not clicking on it and letting it dwindle down the top posts list quickly be the most efficient solution?



You do realize who you're trying to defend here right? Perhaps you should take some of your own advice and instead of complaining just walk away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 7, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> You do realize who you're trying to defend here right? Perhaps you should take some of your own advice and instead of complaining just walk away.


Nuh uh you are? Really?

I'm not defending Jared, he looks like a grown young lad who can defend himself just fine I'm sure, I'm simply stating an observation, about people complaining just to complain. Funny your so invested into this thread you hate so much, is that like a paradox? I'm guilty many times of playing devils advocate, who knows how I really feel anyway.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 7, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> who knows how I really feel anyway.


With your fingers?

Trying to lighten the mood with stupid humor. I agree with just letting Jared's threads die. He'll bump stuff and seek attention, but do us all a favor and just let it all go by the wayside.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 7, 2012)

paassatt said:


> With your fingers?
> 
> Trying to lighten the mood with stupid humor. I agree with just letting Jared's threads die. He'll bump stuff and seek attention, but do us all a favor and just let it all go by the wayside.


Not if my fingers are hiding my intent! 

I guess I wasn't really reaching for a solution, so much as an understanding to what the actual problem is that stretched a thread to page 4. I perceive Jared as excited about his new found spider ambition, and excited that he is not alone. I'd put money on him being all right after some time. I guess my point is, there is so much conversation on this board, so many other things to fill your time reading, why is one persons few random posts such a bother? There are plenty of posts I skim and ignore, anticipating the content to be an unattractive topic to my pallet.

I can tell you from experience, his type of posts are normal, and some of the retorts are as well. Multiple pages of people expressing how upset they are over his inquiries is not normal. In most communities, you get ignored, which is often a much crueler fate for the offender. People asking the question "Does he want attention?" is moot. Of course he does, I can pretty confidently say every post on this board was created with the purpose of grabbing thee attention of others. Otherwise, what is the point?

My point is, it is voluntary. Voluntary you read my reply, read the thread, reply. It takes 5 seconds to click off to somewhere else, and several minutes and thought to join the conversation. To me, the real question here is not why does Jared post random crap, that is obvious, but rather, why does the community need a martyr?

---------- Post added 03-07-2012 at 07:32 PM ----------

Forgot to point out, this thread will very shortly have more views then any other thread currently being displayed on the front page of Tarantula chat, his meaningless topic drew more attention then the meaningful topics. Not saying that means anything specifically, but interesting none the less.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 7, 2012)

paassatt said:


> With your fingers?
> 
> Trying to lighten the mood with stupid humor. I agree with just letting Jared's threads die. He'll bump stuff and seek attention, but do us all a favor and just let it all go by the wayside.





1hughjazzspider said:


> Obviously yea you chose to pick a tarantula forum. If not then why do you continue to post random and meaningless things? If it's not for attention then explain why.



I was replying other people! uno, since its my thread "UPDATING" so to speak...

and Psaaat, funny how you say "let it go, when Ciphor's point... ACTUALLY meant something ... YOU'RE whining and complaining! clearly immature, both of you

Obviously this will never stop! 
how about.......... i will try to stop posting "meaningless blather" if you can control yourself by not complaining


----------



## melijoc (Mar 8, 2012)

Phlogius sp.  Stents, also known as australian goliath or whistling spider gets to be about 8 inches, super quick, very defensive  and its bite can kill a dog in about 30 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Mar 8, 2012)

melijoc said:


> Phlogius sp.  Stents, also known as australian goliath or whistling spider gets to be about 8 inches, super quick, very defensive  and its bite can kill a dog in about 30 minutes


Best thing and best timing at which anyone's ever posted anything.


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 8, 2012)

would spiderman count as the biggest and baddest tarantula/spider?


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 8, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> would spiderman count as the biggest and baddest tarantula/spider?


Naw, venom is bigger and badder. Biggest baddest spider is the Japanese spider crab. forget those things, 12 foot leg span? arachnightmare.

http://tinyurl.com/6tqo32o


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 8, 2012)

melijoc said:


> Phlogius sp.  Stents, also known as australian goliath


Phlogius sp "Stents" and Phlogius sp "Aussie goliath" are different species.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 8, 2012)

melijoc said:


> Phlogius sp.  Stents, also known as australian goliath or whistling spider gets to be about 8 inches, super quick, very defensive  and its bite can kill a dog in about 30 minutes


sounds intense but i like my cat ;P

---------- Post added 03-08-2012 at 07:30 AM ----------




Ciphor said:


> Naw, venom is bigger and badder. Biggest baddest spider is the Japanese spider crab. forget those things, 12 foot leg span? arachnightmare.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6tqo32o


that thing would just sit there, tearing chunks of your flesh!


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I don't think you are in this hobby for the right reasons.


Maybe he just wants to add a monster to his collection. As the guy always correcting people, maybe it is you who is here for the wrong reasons. It shouldn't matter to anyone what someone's reason for starting in this hobby is. If you don't like him, ignore the posts. It's alot easier to ignore than to post on something that bugs you. See here? I should have followed my own rule. But we all make mistakes. Im just not for flaming people on the INTERNET. It's not THAT serious guys. It's a bug forum. Anyone with a brain stem can take care of any tarantula. Let's not make it bigger than it is.


----------

